# Soundsteuerung



## Kussilein (1. Dezember 2004)

Hi Leute,

ich habe ein neues Portal gebaut: http://www.nurdirekt.de
Oben sind da jetzt 2 Schweine. Ich möchte, dass abhängig von der Uhrzeit eine bestimmte mp3-Datei abgespielt wird. genau so soll bei klick auf das rechte schwein eine bestimmt mp3-datei abgespielt werden.
ich habe mich noch nicht mit musikdateien befasst, deshalb benötige ich dringend hilfe.



Kussilein


----------



## kle-ben (1. Dezember 2004)

Hi
Also mit Musikdateien hab ich mich auch noch nicht befasst, aber
soweit ich informiert bin wird das mit css gehandhabt. Wenn du das
Ganze jedoch von der uhrzeit abhängig machen willst, reicht html
nicht mehr aus. Das mußt du dann schon über Java oder PHP machen.

Gruß


----------



## Kussilein (1. Dezember 2004)

php ist kein problem.
ich habe aber absolut keinen schimmer wie ich das ganze überhaupt anfangen soll -> sound einbinden, über links steuern....

über ein paaar tips wäre ich echt erfreut

kussilein


----------



## kle-ben (1. Dezember 2004)

Also ich hab da 2 Sachen gefunden:
Erstens Soundsteuerung über CSS:
http://de.selfhtml.org/css/eigenschaften/sprachausgabe.htm
Zweitens über html:
http://de.selfhtml.org/html/multimedia/netscape.htm

 Ich hoffe das hilft dir weiter.


----------



## Nurgle (1. Dezember 2004)

Hallo ich hätte eine bessere Idee benutzt Flash aus 2 Einfach Gründen kann besser gestreamed werden nur mit dem Action Script hab ich nicht so ne Ahnung


----------



## Sven Mintel (1. Dezember 2004)

Ein möglicher Weg:
nehme ein verstecktes iFrame, welches du irgendwo in die Seite packst.
Beim Klick auf ein Schwein lade in dieses iFrame eine HTML-Seite(PHP-Skript), wo du das entsprechende Grunzen  als Hintergrundmusik eingebunden hast.
Wie man eine Hintergrundmusik einbindet, kannst du hier nachlesen.
Da PHP kein Problem ist, kannst du damit ja problemlos ermitteln, auf welches Schwein geklickt wurde, und wie spät es ist... und somit die gewünschte Sounddatei einbinden.

Ich würds wahrscheinlich aber auch, wie Nurgle bereits vorschlug, mit Flash machen... da hast du nicht die Probleme mit fehlenden Plugins, ein Flash-Plugin besitzt nun wirklich fast jeder Browser


----------

